# What happened to the ark reptile group?



## Jango (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi there, Does anybody know what happened to the ark reptile group? I have been trying to get on their website for a couple of months now without any joy. :?


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Reptile Re-homing Database - rehoming unwanted reptiles in the UK - Ark reptile Group

No forum anymore, though.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

ive been trying to get on there for ages too, thought it was my comp being stupid. thanks for the link


----------



## mondogenerator (May 6, 2009)

*west mids rep show? anyone know the breeder?*

basically i went to the show, and saw a couple of lovely cresties which i couldve bought but didnt as it was such a hot day, drive home etc.

The stall was in the centre part opposite the entrance to the hall...and the baby cresties were olive and stuck out to me from all the harles that were on sale elsewhere...any one have an idea who the breeders were? wouldnt mind getting contact details for the future.


OOPS SORRY WRONG THREAD


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Jango said:


> Hi there, Does anybody know what happened to the ark reptile group? I have been trying to get on their website for a couple of months now without any joy. :?


The Ark Group closed down about two years ago. It was run by Steve, Fran and myself. Steve was working on several non reptile projects. Fran was working on a very extensive review of UV lighting and I was totally tied up full time on various FBH stuff. As we all got more involved in other projects the Ark group became a bit neglected and the decision was taken to close the site down. 

Natrix

Essex 01 on the Ark group


----------

